# Kooks fitment problems



## Jackmc04 (Oct 10, 2014)

I recently purchased 1 7/8 long tube headers took them and the car (06 gto) to my performance shop who has installed kooks and brands of headers on Gto's..never had a problem well the headers are hitting the power steering lines and a few other places my performance shop called header and told them the problem.. kooks said to send pictures well after it was all said and done kooks said that pontiac doesn't install the cradle right that it isn't aligned properly from the factory and that we needed a front cradle alignment tool to align everything b4 they would do anything. . My mechanic thinks it's a bunch of bs anybody else have this issue :banghead:


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackmc04 said:


> I recently purchased 1 7/8 long tube headers took them and the car (06 gto) to my performance shop who has installed kooks and brands of headers on Gto's..never had a problem well the headers are hitting the power steering lines and a few other places my performance shop called header and told them the problem.. kooks said to send pictures well after it was all said and done kooks said that pontiac doesn't install the cradle right that it isn't aligned properly from the factory and that we needed a front cradle alignment tool to align everything b4 they would do anything. . My mechanic thinks it's a bunch of bs anybody else have this issue :banghead:


Can't really say much about the cradle alignment, however the last pic of the body brace bolt hitting one of the primaries, I had to cut that stud about 1/4 inch.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I shaved the bolts as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've installed those 1 7/8". They are really tight and even with everything right they can sometimes hit on hard turns. You might have to do some "adjusting".


----------

